# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  статистика по телефонам, используемым для просмотра wap-сайтов за февраль 2007

## DEL

Проект WapStart.ru опубликовал статистические данные использования мобильных телефонов для доступа к wap-сайтам за февраль 2007 года: 

Самые популярные бренды мобильных телефонов:

 Бренд % 
1 Samsung 7,09 % 
2 Nokia 5,55 % 
3 Sony Ericsson 2,90 % 
4 Siemens 2,38 % 
5 Motorola 1,30 % 
6 LG 0,49 % 

Самые распространенные разрешения экранов телефонов:

 Разрешение % 
1 128x128 5,87 % 
2 128x160 3,63 % 
3 176x220 2,96 % 
4 90x40 2,19 % 
5 176x208 1,97 % 
6 132x176 1,18 % 
7 101x80 1,00 % 

Поддерживаемые телефонами форматы разметки страниц:

 Формат разметки % 
1 WAP2 28,30 % 
2 WAP 4,70 % 
3 HTML 2,14 % 
4 I-MODE 0,03 % 

Самые популярные у пользователей ру.вап модели телефонов:

 Модели % 
1 SonyEricsson K700i 1,15% 
2 Nokia 6230 1,04% 
3 Samsung SGH-X640 0,80% 
4 Samsung SGH-X100 0,79% 
5 Nokia 3230 0,49% 
6 Nokia 6600 0,46% 
7 SonyEricsson K500i 0,46% 
8 Samsung SGH-X460 0,40% 
9 Samsung SGH-C200 0,41% 
10 Siemens CX65 0,39% 
11 Samsung SGH-D500 0,39% 
12 Nokia 3100 0,35% 
13 Samsung SGH-E730 0,35% 
14 Siemens M65 0,35% 
15 Samsung SGH-X480 0,34% 
16 Motorola E398 0,33% 
17 Nokia 6610i 0,33% 
18 Samsung-D500E 0,33% 
19 Samsung SGH-X450 0,31% 
20 Nokia 6100 0,29%

----------

